# Best Colnago for me!!!



## tvelez83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Hi,

I am currently riding a 2009 Ridley Noah with Di2, I do a lot of Crit and road racing.
I will like to go to a Colnago for my next frame. 
I have the option of getting either the EPS, C59, M10 or CX1, and like I said i will be using it for racing lots of crits, circuits and road races, so I want the best over all. (and of course the nicest looking! jaja)

please help me out, I dont want to make the wrong decision!

thanks

tvelez83


----------



## ghostryder (Dec 28, 2009)

HI

How do you like the noah. Wouldn't mind to hear a nice review. I love the EPS and the c59. The new colors on the c59 are not as cool. As far as ride, i have no idea, but it's a top of the line colnago. You can't go wrong.:thumbsup:


----------



## one80 (Feb 22, 2006)

I'd go for either the EPS or C59, I don't think you could be unhappy with either of them really. I prefer the look of the EPS (though perhaps I'm biased being an owner), especially in any of the traditional schemes.

You will have to 'upgrade' your Di2 to SR11 if you make the jump to Colnago though


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Colnagos tend to be a bit pricey to put them in the way of typical american crit and road racing.


----------



## strathconaman (Jul 3, 2003)

They all have the same toptube/headtube lengths (ok, the CX-1 is slightly longer in the headtube) I don't think you can go wrong with a C59, just be prepared for some sticker shock. Isn't the EPS made in a DI2 specific version?


----------



## andesman (Mar 17, 2005)

gotta make a decision soon...that ridley is gonna look funny when u r riding next to your wife in her fancy new Colnago!!


----------



## UDIS80 (Oct 23, 2010)

hi
i have TIME RXR 2010.TREK 6.9 2010. SL2 S WORKS 2009
THE COLNAGO EPS IS THE BEST-I JUST BOUGHT IT BUT I HAVE THE EXTRIME POWER FROM 2008
JUST 500 KM ON THE NEW EPS AND IT IS MORE THAN 100%
udi
israel


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

Personally, unless you are made of money anyway, I would go with a CX-1 or an M10. Crits are known as crashy affairs. Don't race what you can't replace.
All are excellent race bikes. I have not ridden an C59 yet, or an M10. But I did race on a CX-1 last year and really liked it. Very good all around bike.


----------



## nicensleazy (Aug 3, 2008)

If you are in a position to test ride both EPS and C59? They are indeed both superb frames. You state, nicest looking, to me, they both look nice, but in different ways. There are some reviews about on both.


----------



## tvelez83 (Jan 14, 2011)

Thanks a lot guys, im going for the C59 black and silver!! cant wait


----------

